# List is out



## frog1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you get a gator tag?????


----------



## fredw (Aug 3, 2011)

Yuppers.  Zone 7.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 3, 2011)

Not selected. 

Oh well, another point to use next year.


----------



## builditbreakit (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope but boy i hunt with did. So good enough.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope...... Gonna be another 2 years!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep, 3 of us got zone 7 as well. 

Good luck to ya Fred!


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep got zone 1 again as well as my buddy and his wife I took the last time we drew it, guess we need to find another couple of 12ftrs again!!!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2011)

How many rejection points did y'all have in zone 7? We got not selected!


----------



## fredw (Aug 3, 2011)

j_seph said:


> How many rejection points did y'all have in zone 7? We got not selected!



Joe, three for me.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 3, 2011)

My oldest son and Lightsspeed got zone 9!!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 3, 2011)

yep zone 3


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 3, 2011)

My son just got back from Iraq and he drew Zone 1.
Gonna put him on a big one this time. His last tag was a 10'
footer.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 3, 2011)

Got my gator last year so sadly two-three more years to wait


----------



## TBass (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't even found out where to see if I was selected.....?


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Go to the DNT website, click on quota hunts, scroll down to, was I selected and click your zones you put in for. If you drew your name will be on the list.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2011)

*opp's*



arrow2 said:


> Go to the DNT website, click on quota hunts, scroll down to, was I selected and click your zones you put in for. If you drew your name will be on the list.




    That's DNR website   lol


----------



## TBass (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the email just minutes after I posted that.  I didn't make the cut.


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 3, 2011)

I got drawn for Zone 4!! Had 2 priority points.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 3, 2011)

Got drawn for zone 3. had 3 rejections. Living in the land of swamp lizards in Louisiana now, but can't wait to get back to Ga in september. Got a few buddies that are gonna find a few to go after.


----------



## kyhorse (Aug 4, 2011)

Drew Zone 5 with 3 pref points as a non-res.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 4, 2011)

j_seph said:


> How many rejection points did y'all have in zone 7? We got not selected!



Three rejections for us as well. Looking at the stats from previous years along with the information that there were 2,000 more people to apply this year than last year... it's going to be the norm to need 3 or more rejections to get the more popular zones.


----------



## Michael (Aug 5, 2011)

watermedic said:


> My oldest son and Lightsspeed got zone 9!!



So far I have 5 tags to fill on the Savannah River. 

Hated to see on the Augusta news where they were already culling gators from the Brick ponds


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 5, 2011)

Missed it this year. Just gives me a better chance next year. Good luck to those that drew this year.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 5, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> Three rejections for us as well. Looking at the stats from previous years along with the information that there were 2,000 more people to apply this year than last year... it's going to be the norm to need 3 or more rejections to get the more popular zones.


 Maybe residents should get priority


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 5, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Maybe residents should get priority



Now that's a great idea!


----------



## Michael (Aug 5, 2011)

Tadpole23 said:


> Now that's a great idea!



Only if you live in GA and only hunt GA. Personally, I hate to see other states push this same idea you have because it then hampers me from hunting in multiple states each year


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is like that in some states. I only hunt ga so no worries


----------



## watermedic (Aug 5, 2011)

Michael said:


> So far I have 5 tags to fill on the Savannah River.
> 
> Hated to see on the Augusta news where they were already culling gators from the Brick ponds



Especially when there was at least one 11 footer taken there!!!


----------



## Michael (Aug 5, 2011)

Hope they didn't "remove" this one


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Aug 7, 2011)

I got pulled for zone 3, 3 rejections.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a hoss Michael. Most folks don't know that them northern gators get that big!!


----------



## Michael (Aug 8, 2011)

watermedic said:


> That's a hoss Michael. Most folks don't know that them northern gators get that big!!



That pic was taken within the city limits of Augusta


----------



## bhoward (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, us hunters from other states pay a whole lot more for hunting in Georgia for gators than residents!  

Any body have any information on decent spots/waterways in zone 4?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Help for ya.*



bhoward said:


> Hey, us hunters from other states pay a whole lot more for hunting in Georgia for gators than residents!
> 
> Any body have any information on decent spots/waterways in zone 4?



Pm sent   frydaddy40


----------



## markland (Aug 8, 2011)

Not really!  GA has the cheapest NR rates of any other state with an open alligator season!


----------



## bhoward (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't say we had to pay more for Georgia than other states, I said we had to pay more than residents of Georgia.  Anyway, I'll likely be plopping a more than a fair amount of money into the Georgia economy, and it is because Georgia was a little cheaper on the tags than South Carolina and Florida.

Gators are one of my bucket list hunts with a bow, so I've been anticipating next month for several years.


----------



## markland (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Frog you get your stuff all fixed up?  Should have some gear ready to go this season.  Good luck and hope ya stick a good'un!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 9, 2011)

A little cheaper?? Non res in Fla pays over $1000 for two tags!!


----------



## markland (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah exactly and I believe it was over $400 for the SC hunt for all the tags and licenses.
Can't even draw a tag in AL unless your a resident and not sure of the cost in LA or TX but most of those are private land deals and I am sure it is not cheap!  AR and MS just started and I am pretty sure those are only for residents and very limited as well.


----------



## frog1 (Aug 9, 2011)

We're heading to Fl next week to get the arrows flying,   I hope??? Then we'll be warmed up &  ready to get after them in Ga.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Aug 9, 2011)

If ya want to hunt pay to play.


----------



## markland (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck and have a successful trip and look forward to the pics!


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zone 8!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 12, 2011)

Zone 1


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got Zone 9


----------

